# Zeilenumbruch im HTML



## napsi (15. April 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Datenbankfeld, welches den Inhalt: eMail hat.
Ich habe dem Tabellenfeld eine Breite von 10% gegeben:


```
<%If Request.QueryString="" Then%>
	<!--#include virtual="script/RSopen.inc"-->
<p class="content">
		<table width=530px>
		<tr class="tabellenhl">	
		<p class="content">
			<table width=530px>
			<tr class="tabellenhl">			
			<th>Kunde</th>
			<th width=8%>PLZ</th>
			<th width=20%>Ort</th>
			<th width=10%>E-Mail</th>
			<th width=22%>WWW</th>
		</tr>

	<% ccount=1
	sql="Select ID, PLZ, Ort, eMail, link, Name from Partner Order by Name;"
	'on error resume next
	RS.open SQL, Conn
	while not RS.EOF%>

	<tr class="content" <%If ccount=1 Then response.write "bgcouler=#eeeeee"%>>
		<td><a href="<%=Link%>?Task=load&ID=<%=RS("ID")%>"><%=RS("Name")%></a></td>
		<td width=8%><%=RS("PLZ")%></td>
		<td width=20%><%=RS("Ort")%></td>
		<td width=10%><%=RS("eMail")%></td>
		<td width=22%><%=RS("link")%></td>
		</tr>
	<%
If ccount=1 Then
			ccount=0
		Else
			ccount=1
		End If
	RS.movenext
	wend%>
</table>
	</p>
```

Leider sind manche E-Mail Adressen breiter als diese 10%, die ich vorsehe. Jetzt macht mir aber HTML so wie ich es programmiert habe, keinen Zeilenumbruch (ist je kein Trennzeichen oder Spacezeichen drinnen), sondern "sprengt" mir quasi das Tabellenfeld. Somit wird die Tabelle aber breiter als vorgesehen und ist teilweise ausserhalb des Bildschirmes.

Was kan ich tun?

Bitte um Hilfe.

lg.

Napsi


----------



## Maik (15. April 2008)

Hi,

dann wirst du wohl mittels PHP eine Limitierung der Zeichenlänge vornehmen müssen.

Im übrigen solltest du den HTML-Code vom w3c-Validator überprüfen lassen, denn mir stechen da gleich ein paar Fehler ins Auge.


In den HTML-Attributen wird keine Einheit (px) angegeben.
Das p-Element ist kein Nachfahreelement des tr-Elements.
Das HTML-Attribut zur Hintergrundfarbe lautet bgcolor, und nicht "bgcouler".


----------



## mattit-jah (15. April 2008)

Hi Napsi,

ohne Leerzeichen macht es von sich aus keinen Zeilenumbruch. Wie du ja bemerkt hast 
Eine einfache Lösung fällt mir auch gerade nicht ein.

Was mir einfällt ist aber, dass du die E-Mail Adresse selbst abschneidest falls sie zu lang werden und so irgendwie den Umbruch hinbekommst. Mit PHP oder sonstigem.

Andere Möglichkeit, du machst overflow:hidden und der rest wird eben nicht angezeigt. Denke aber nicht das du das möchtest.

Letzter Punkt wäre, du änderest eben dein Design so ab, dass auch die längste Adresse reinpasst.

// Edit

argh - warum bin ich immer so langsam? Maik?


----------

